# [Fri 24th Aug 2012] Offline Club with the TURNCOAT & HELLFIRE ORCHESTRA - FREE! (SW9 8LF)



## editor (Aug 22, 2012)

*ri 24th AUGUST 2012: LIVE MUSIC SPECIAL*




Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane*
*Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We've got a great night of rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music in store so get down early!
We'll have DJs playing party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band,Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am, plus videos and multimedia.

*GIG DETAILS:*
THE TURNCOAT & HELLFIRE ORCHESTRA
Hardened by months of playing dumps and dives around Britain, this raucous band mix up rockabilly, punk, bluegrass and beer - and sure know how to party.

DJs on the night

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

*NIPSLA*
The lead singers of the Mrs Mills Experience will be serving up Gladys-sized portions of dance, indie and more danceflooor filling tunes.

*DJ TWENTY QUID*
Fueled by lashings of the finest real ale, expect a feast of the funkiest sounds around, spiced up with some soul, punk and new wave.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.
More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-double-bill-august-2012.html


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

This is TONIGHT. Woohoo!


----------

